# Tractor help JD 3032e



## Nfmotors (Dec 2, 2020)

The tractor is having electrical issues. It’s burning up the fuel shut off solenoid. So I put a test light on the positive side of battery and started pulling fuses to see which one would make the test light turn off. So the ignition switch fuse turned it off. I took the dash off and started looking for bad wires or bad ground. Didn’t find any. So the tractor was having bad starting issue I got a new starter to see if that would help but it didn’t. Fuel solenoid shutoff wiring is still giving power. If you have any advice or ideas they would be greatly appreciated Thank you
I also changed the relay for the solenoid


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your tractor has a "pull" circuit to momentarily open the fuel solenoid for starting when you initially turn the key. It then switches to a "hold" circuit to hold the solenoid open. It takes more power to open the solenoid than it does to hold it open. 

I suspect that you are burning solenoids because the pull circuit is not releasing after start. If the pull circuit is applying power to the fuel solenoid full time, it will get the fuel solenoid very hot and eventually ruin it.

Did you see any error codes??
*25—Pull coil fault*—Will display when there is an error with the fuel shut off circuit, see a John Deere dealer.
*26—Hold coil fault*—Will display when there is an error with the fuel shut off circuit, see a John Deere dealer.


----------



## Nfmotors (Dec 2, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Your tractor has a "pull" circuit to momentarily open the fuel solenoid for starting when you initially turn the key. It then switches to a "hold" circuit to hold the solenoid open. It takes more power to open the solenoid than it does to hold it open.
> 
> I suspect that you are burning solenoids because the pull circuit is not releasing after start. If the pull circuit is applying power to the fuel solenoid full time, it will get the fuel solenoid very hot and eventually ruin it.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks, no my display didn’t show any codes. Yes the pull circuit is pulling power as soon as I connect the battery.


----------



## Nfmotors (Dec 2, 2020)

HarveyW said:


> Your tractor has a "pull" circuit to momentarily open the fuel solenoid for starting when you initially turn the key. It then switches to a "hold" circuit to hold the solenoid open. It takes more power to open the solenoid than it does to hold it open.
> 
> I suspect that you are burning solenoids because the pull circuit is not releasing after start. If the pull circuit is applying power to the fuel solenoid full time, it will get the fuel solenoid very hot and eventually ruin it.
> 
> ...


heres a photo my ignition switch is off and cable for solenoid lit up


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Stuck relay.


----------



## Nfmotors (Dec 2, 2020)

BigT said:


> Stuck relay.


I replaced the relay. The relay clicks when inserting it even witch the ignition off


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Defective timer. There is timer to energize the "pull" relay. The timer function only lasts about a second or so. Just an electrical "pulse" to open the valve, then the "hold" function holds it open.


----------



## Nfmotors (Dec 2, 2020)

BigT said:


> Defective timer. There is timer to energize the "pull" relay. The timer function only lasts about a second or so. Just an electrical "pulse" to open the valve, then the "hold" function holds it open.


Where would I find that timer so I can replace it thank you


----------



## Nfmotors (Dec 2, 2020)

*located on the tractor ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I was hoping you would find it with the other relays. It may be built into a circuit board behind the cluster. Follow wires from the "pull" relay.


----------



## onecompton (Jul 14, 2021)

was this resolved i am having an issue and think the cause might be the same any advice would be appreciated


----------

